# Verzeichnis performant durchsuchen



## babuschka (17. Okt 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Ich hätte gerne gewusst, wie man ein Verzeichnis mit einigen Unterordner am performantesten durchsucht. Meine Methode durchsucht ein übergebenes Verzeichnis rekursiv nach einem bestimmten String. Dies dauert leider relativ lange und ich möchte dies nun ändern. 

Kann mir jemand einige Tipps nennen, wie ich mein Problem am besten lösen könnte...

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!

Ps. Wäre eine iterative Lösung schneller, als mit rekursiven Methoden?


----------



## SlaterB (17. Okt 2011)

wie langsam ist es denn genau, werden 100 Dateien pro Sekunde geschafft?
der Java-Code dürfte dabei keine Rolle spielen, wenn du nicht ganz ungünstig vorgegangen bist,

wenn du keine komplette iterative Variante bauen willst, kannst du ja zum Test ein Verzeichnis (per Java) mit 10.000 Dateien oder so befüllen 
und diese in einer Liste durchlaufen, ist das schneller? im Zweifel durchaus denkbar gegenüber Verzeichnisbaum mit vielen Anfragen an die Festplatte


----------



## babuschka (17. Okt 2011)

Konnte das Problem lösen, indem ich die Anzahl von Subfolder eingrentzte die ich durchsuche. Anscheinend sind auf der 10. Ebene der Ordnerstruktur enorm viele Subfolder vorhanden. Habe meine Methode nun auf die 8 Ebene eingeschränkt, was einen performance Gewinn von 25s ausmachte =)

Nochmals Dank für die Hilfe


----------

